# Personality Types



## 88 Fingers (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anybody here heard about Carl Jung's 16 Personality Types?
For those who do not know, you can click here for a detailed description on how they're categorized/determined, etc.
For a more laconic version, take a look at this chart:









And here's the link to determine which type you are, if you're interested:
http://www.mypersonality.info/
You have to make an account to take the test, but it's well worth it. Trust me. :yes
Feel free to share your results if you wish.

P.S: If ANYBODY here gets an extroverted type I will be incredibly surprised. :b


----------



## Ehm (Jul 21, 2009)

Introverted, what a surprise. :b


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

Infp.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

INFP/J/TJ. I've received different results at different times, but more consistently INFP.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

INFJ, I don't even have to take the test.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

My results really didn't describe me except for being Introverted. Tests like these are annoying. How am I supposed to answer a question like: " "I make decisions based on: *logic *feelings"? I use both!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmm..when I took the test in another site I got ISTP.Maybe I'm a bit of both or I don't know.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

istp.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I've progressed from INTJ to INFP to INTP, which I am now, over time... Guess I'm confused as usual.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

INFP most of the time.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've always gotten INFP.


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

I took the test, and got ISFP:


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I've taken various versions -- always extremely INTP.

I don't put much stock in personality tests. The ones that have undergone rigorous verification spit back what you put in, such as OCEAN (I picked all intoverted choices and it says I'm in an introvert, holy ****!). MBTI is interesting because it gives non-obvious feedback, but it has little scientific grounding (see here for my objections: http://www.skepdic.com/myersb.html

But then there's pages like this http://www.intp.org/intprofile.html that make non-vague predictions, even guessing my musical tastes correctly. So I have a love/hate relationship with MBTI.

This was such an INTP post. :b


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

http://badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/20/208943.png

I have no idea how to get that to display as a pretty graph.


----------



## oh hark (Jun 19, 2010)

I am obsessed with this stuff  I'm ISFJ.


----------



## superkitty (Mar 27, 2010)

When I did it a few years ago I got ISFJ. I did it again this year because I had just finished uni and was having a sort of career/quarter life crisis, and got ISTJ. Hmmm.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ehm said:


> Introverted, what a surprise. :b


I'm INTJ too


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I usually get INFP or INTP


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

ISFJ, though F and T for me is only 53/47
Description seems pretty accurate to me though.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think this pretty much is me. I'm definitely the dreamer and tend to focus on feelings more than logical thought. And of course I've very introverted.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I got INFP "the dreamer" but in a previous test I got ISTP, it wasn't as detailed as this one though.


----------



## HopeShow (Jul 27, 2010)

hmmm INFP...not really a surprise there...


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm ISFP 'the artist'


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

infj. i think im more extroverted in the way i think and communicate with people so its more likely im enfj without the social anxiety and shyness mask on.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Entp.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

ISFJ - The "Defender", which is what I get everytime I take these tests, and is also what I got when I read a career book all about personality types.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

INFJ....

"Quietly forceful, original, and sensitive. Tend to stick to things until they are done. Extremely intuitive about people, and concerned for their feelings. Well-developed value systems which they strictly adhere to. Well-respected for their perserverence in doing the right thing. Likely to be individualistic, rather than leading or following."


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

ISFP 

Introverted - 89%

Shocker :lol


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

This is who I am:










This is who I want to be:


----------



## trite (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I took the test and got JJJJ.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Istj


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

INFP. Have been since I first took the test about 8 years ago, apart from a brief time 2 years ago when I took it and I came up as ENFP :O


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

By these results it seems I sometimes can be ISTJ or INFJ. "INFJs, making up an estimated 1% of all people, are the most rare type (males even more so)..."


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

INTP
the best one


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

cedward said:


> "INFJs, making up an estimated 1% of all people, are the most rare type (males even more so)..."


great! nobody wants to have childern with infjs. woohoo.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

cool..im intp.. i was once at an intp forum but i got banned because i made a sexist joke. i didnt even get a warning before i could apologize, so now im here.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I tend to rotate between ISTJ, ISTP, INTJ, and INTP. It depends on my mood when I take the test since I'm always only one question or point toward one side or the other of S/N and J/P.


----------



## AwkwardTurtle (Sep 24, 2010)

INTP  The best one indeed


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Approximately 0.5% of females are INTJ (the rarest for females). I was hoping my result would be ISTJ...not even close. Anyway, took this test again for the cool graph.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I usually hover between INTJ and INTP, always with 100% I.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ive taken this test many times and i usually get intj/intp. the descriptions that ive read for intj are pretty spot on though.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I test as an INTP, but im pretty sure im an ENTP with social anxiety...Which is incredibly painful. I mean, just look at my avatar haha. thats me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

what's wrong with being introverted?


----------



## Katielynn (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

INTP. And, yes, I am very into "modern classical music."


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds fun but tests make me very nervous. If I mess it up and get charged with having a personality type I don't really have, it'll probably throw my life off track. Self knowledge is the best knowledge but it's also true that self deception (because of a mess up on a test) is the worst deception. Sorry, but the risk is just too great.


----------



## Undead (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm INFJ


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Meh, I honestly don't give value to these anymore. I think psychology can be over analytical and comes up with these unnecessary labels.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

there are message boards dedicated to this crap were all the members refer to each other by their type. ill kill if i ever have to be around people like this in real life.


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

I took this test when I was little and found the results recently. It says I'm an infp and basically tells me what my entire life has been like while I've been blissfully anywhere. KINDA WEIRD. I think I've developed to intp a lot of times though, too.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

sacred said:


> there are message boards dedicated to this crap were all the members refer to each other by their type. ill kill if i ever have to be around people like this in real life.


Yeah. When I was younger, I spent a lot of time worrying about this stuff. Those forums are toxic places full of type-based prejudice, as ridiculous as that sounds. I know too much about the mbti, and I'm pretty passionate about the ways people overuse it. It can be helpful sometimes, but trying to figure people out by putting them in categories is just never a good idea.

with that being said I think the idea of the test itself is sorta interesting. I'm an infp, I guess, and I definitely am in love with writing poetry.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

scored INFJ


----------

